# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  هـــلال الكــــدر ...  !!!!

## موالية حيدر

*بسم الله رب الحسين 

**هل هلال المحرم حاملاً معه الحزن 
والألم لكل موالٍ
هل حاملاً صوت الحسين ( )
وهو ينادي : هل من ناصر ينصرنا
من هنا وبعد مئات السنين ننادي لبيك أبا عبدالله
إن لم يجبك لساني أجابك لحمي ودمي لبيك يا حسين
*
*******
*هل محرم قم يارجل فالمهدي حزين ثكل .
وهذا قول حال سيدتي ومولاتي 
**زينب وهلال محرم 

**اهلالك أظلم يا محرم 
ابكربلاء اشخليت بينه 
آه ياروحي الحزينة* 

********
**عديت يا هلال ايش بقالي بس نفس واجري الدموع 
راحت ارجالى المعالى وانطفت ذيك الشموع 
دورنه الكان اتلالى صفت أطلال وربوع 
لا تذكرني اشجرالي ابقيت محنية الضلوع 
من النوايب قلبي ذايب 
قلبي شيسكن ونينه آه يا روحي الحزينة 
اهلالك أظلم يا محرم !!
*



*مصاب شهيد الطف جسمـى انحـلا *** وكدر من الدهري وعيشى ماحـلا

فما هل شهـر العشـر الا تجـددت *** بقلبى احـزان توسـد فـي البـلا

واذكر مولاى الحسين ومـا جـرى *** عليه من الارجاس في طف كربـلا

فـو الله لاانسـاه بالطـف قـائـلا *** لعترته الغـر الكـرام ومـن تـلا

ألا فأنزلوا في هذه الارض واعلموا *** بأنى بها أمسـى صريعـا مجـدلا

واسقى بها كأس المنون على ظمـا *** ويصبح جسمـى بالدمـاء مغسـلا

*




*هلالك يعاشور من بين الأهله

من انظر له دمع عيــــني أهله

على الظل عالوطية ولا أهل له

وترض ضلوعه خيل اّلأعوجيه

*

----------


## موالية حيدر

*بسم الله رب* *الحسين*  

** 


 *تبكيك عيني لا لآجل مثوبة ..*
*لكنما عيني لأجلك باكية  !!!!!*
*تبتل منكم كربلاء بدم ولا ..*
*تبتل مني بالدموع الجارية  !!!!!*
*أمست رزاياكم رزايانا التي ..* 
*سلفت وهونت الرزايا الآتية  !!!!!*


*عظم الله أجورنا وأجوركم بمصابنا بسيدنا ومولانا* 
*الحسين بن علي (عليه السلام )*
*وجعلنا الله وإياكم من الطالبين بثاره مع إمام منصور*
*من آل محمد (صلى الله عليه وآله )* 

**

----------

